# Spindle Gouges



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2015)

What is your favorite spindle gouge/s? In terms of brand and style and size. I have a few el cheapo spindle gouges but they all suck. I have a few nice bowl gouges but my spindle gouges and my skew chisels all suck eggs and I am wanting to buy 2 or possible 3 really nice spindle gouges to cover the basic sizes and 2 high quality skews.

Suggestions?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

Opinions being like back sides... I'll show you mine.

I like the detail gouges from Doug Thompson... Specifically, the 3/8 detail gouge. The flute is shallower than a traditional spindle gouge with a little more meat under the cutting edge. 

For skews, I've got an Alan Lacer skew, and I like it better than the others I've used(not that many). It's beefier than most of the skews I've seen(3/8" thick rather than 1/4 or 5/16"). Seems like good steel too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

You can pick them up at SWAT next month if you're going...


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2015)

I use a Thomson for most of my gouges and the spindle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 12, 2015)

Both my detail gouge and my favorite skew are Sorby's. They hold an edge reasonably well and do what I need them to do. I haven't had the chance to use other brands so for all I know I'm missing out on something....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 12, 2015)

I like Thompson spindle gouges the best. Take a look at D-Way's big skew. I've been really happy with that beast. Nice and heavy for rounding over square stock. Watch Dave's video on using the skew, it's pretty good I think. 



Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm not as concerned with the skews as much because I took to it like a duck to water and even my cheapo skews work well, but I figure since I have never used a really good one (high dollar IOW lol) I'm probably missing out on something. I reground both my skews to have a slight arc on them so I don't get a catch. I rarely got one with a straight grind but I don't think I have ever gotten one with my arced grind. There, I just jinxed myself. 

I think I'm going to try a 3/8" DT gouge for starters. Is the best place to get one from his website?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think I'm going to try a 3/8" DT gouge for starters. Is the best place to get one from his website?


Doug Thompson's tools are as good as you'll find from any vendor, IMO, and Doug is a very special person. He supports a lot of charities, and when a woodturner in Maine recently lost his workshop (the roof collapsed under the weight of snow), Doug raised a lot of money to help him re-establish. (Link to thread posted at the time.)

If you buy from him in person at one of the shows he attends you can save postage, otherwise it's the same as from his website. He brought his Epilog laser engraver with him to the symposium in New Hampshire, so folks could get handles personalized if they wished. I have one of his handles, and made one from hickory for the second tool. Haven't decided how to get handles on the 2 I bought most recently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 12, 2015)

My favorite named spindle gouge is a 1/2" Sorby. My favorite un-named is a 3/4" incannel carving gouge ground to outcannel (looks like a continental style gouge). I don't use either a lot because I prefer the skew for beads or tapers, the spindle gouges are typically only used for coves.

Packards carries the Lacer skew (1-3/8 X 3/8) for $125. Made by Hamlet.
If you don't mind easing the edges and grinding. In their (Packard) brand, made by Hamlet, check out the HD Square Scrapers.
1-1/2 vs 1-3/8, same 3/8, same blade length, same HSS, same UK Hamlet for $90.
They carry smaller widths for less of course but all are 3/8 thick.

I did put a radius on my Sorby 1" skew for a few months. Straight was easier for me and ground it back.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 12, 2015)

I have recently purcahsed a couple of Doug Thompson gouges (When the turner lost his shop) No doubt they are high quality. I especially like the shallow detail gouge. However I don't like the corners he leaves on them. I am going to sweep the wings back on mind like an Irish grind. 
For years my go to gouges have been Hamlet gouges made from M2 steel. Its not the highest end steel but more than adequate in my book.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 12, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I especially like the shallow detail gouge. However I don't like the corners he leaves on them. I am going to sweep the wings back on mind like an Irish grind.


Scott, I don't understand exactly what you mean by "corners" ... perhaps the ones I bought were ground differently. Here are the 2 I bought recently, exactly as I got them from Doug. They aren't as swept-back as some, but they're nowhere near as "square nosed" as the Benjamin's Best tools when they first arrive.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

I like a longer wing on my bowl and spindle gouges too. I grind away the heel on just about everything also... Seems to work for me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok - Here is a feeble attempt at photo editing to try to demonstrate what I, talking about.


 
In the photo above you see a flat tip leading into squarISH corners. In the next photo you will see the longer wing that I prefer (kinda) but hopefully you get the idea. 



 
It leads to less catches and smoother transitions and curves for me.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I see what you mean ... making the nose narrower and extending the cutting edge along the side wings?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I think I see what you mean ... making the nose narrower and extending the cutting edge along the side wings?


Yep! It is a very small adjustment but makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 14, 2015)

I like DT's tools. I have 3/8 spindle gouges, both U and V. I have put longer wings on the V which is my go to tool. I use the U for finishing cuts and cleaning up.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my thompson 3/8 detail today. Gonna make a handle for it this weekend I hope. Will update . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

